# děkuji moc



## Managa

Split from here.



bibax said:


> Říci se to dá, ale bolí z toho uši.
> 
> Mnohokrát ti děkuji za zevrubnou odpověď.
> Děkuji mnohokrát za zevrubnou odpověď.
> 
> Děkuji moc ...
> (obzvláště příšerné s pražským akcentem: Ďäkuji mác ...)



*Děkuji moc
Děkuju moc
Díky moc*

se podle mě používají často... Je to ale samozřejmě hovorová čeština. Mě z toho uši nebolí... a z Prahy nejsem


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě *děkuji moc* zní trochu divně právě proto, že je to hovorové a je tam ta koncovka -i, která s tím moc nejde dohromady. *Děkuju moc* zní mnohem lépe. *Díky moc* také.

A podle googlu se všechny tyto výrazy hojně používají, i když samozřejmě google není žádnou zárukou správnosti.


----------



## inbetweenwords

He he sorry, já jsem se češtinu naučila hlavně v Praze.  
A občas míchám hovorovou a spisovnou češtinu a z toho pak bolí uši...


----------



## Managa

inbetweenwords said:


> He he sorry, já jsem se češtinu naučila hlavně v Praze.
> A občas míchám hovorovou a spisovnou češtinu a z toho pak bolí uši...



To dělají i rodilí mluvčí ;-)


----------

